# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Iets langer worden

## IemandInDeWereld

Hallo.

Op dit moment ben ik 18 jaar oud, een man en 1,82m lang. Mijn ouders zijn rond de 1,90m. Ik wil graag nog net iets langer worden, maar dit is gewoon puur om cosmetische redenen. Ik vind het gewoon mooier. Nee, ik ben geen depressief persoon die maar al te graag nog langer wilt worden door er alles aan te doen om dat doel te bereiken. Als geen van de methoden waar ik een vraag over heb mogelijk is, dan vind ik dat oké. Maar kom alsjeblieft niet aan met: Wees tevreden met je lengte, want je bent al lang zat!. Om zulke antwoorden had ik niet gevraagd. Ik wil gewoon serieuze antwoorden die wetenschappelijk zijn onderbouwd. Zelf ga ik binnenkort aan de studie BML beginnen, want mijn interesse ligt heel erg aan de kant van de biologie. Het punt hiervan is dat ik goed mee kan denken en gedetailleerde uitleg ook kan snappen.

Over op de vragen... 

*Groeihormoon:* 
Op vele fora hoor je dat je het hormoon HGH (menselijk groeihormoon, dit word aangemaakt in de hypofyse, maar dit hormoon kan tegenwoordig ook in laboratoria gemaakt worden.) moet gaan injecteren, maar aangezien ik weet wat voor schadelijke effecten dit kan hebben, ga ik dit zeker niet gebruiken zonder begeleiding van een arts. 
Op andere fora hoor je dan weer dat ze zon hormoon kuur alleen toepassen op mensen die jonger zijn dan 20 a 21 jaar, een groeistoornis hebben en dus nog net iets langer willen worden. 
Mijn vraag hierbij is: Bestaat er een mogelijkheid om een HGH hormoon kuur te volgen onder begeleiding van een arts of door een professionele kliniek met een winstoogmerk zonder dat je een groeistoornis hebt en al 18 jaar bent?

*Een betere lichaamshouding:*
Ik had ook ooit ergens gelezen dat een betere lichaamshouding je langer doet groeien als je nog niet volledig bent uitgegroeid. Zelf kan ik mij hier niet veel bij voorstellen, dus zou iemand mij dit op een gedetailleerde manier kunnen uitleggen? Ik heb nogal vaak een kromme houding, wel probeer ik hier altijd wel op te letten.

*Een gezond leven:*
Aangezien ik genoeg sport, gezond en gevarieerd eet, niet rook en ook geen alcohol drink, voldoe ik al voldoende aan dit punt.
Zijn er nog andere dingen waar je rekening mee kunt houden waardoor de groei minder word geremd en/of de groei juist word bevorderd?

*Methoden die voor mij af vallen:*
	Alle methoden die je langer doen lijken: Bijvoorbeeld een schoen met een dikke zool of optisch bedrog. Ik hou niet van schijnvertoon.
	Benen breken: Veel te drastisch.

_______
Zijn er nog andere tips die de groei bevorderen of methoden waardoor de groei zo min mogelijk wordt beperkt? Ik besef me goed dat ik nog maar heel weinig zal groeien, omdat ik al 18 jaar ben en mijn groeischijven waarschijnlijk binnenkort zullen sluiten, maar ik zou er graag het maximaal haalbare nog uit willen halen. Ook zou ik nog graag willen weten of er ontwikkelingen zijn op het gebied van groeistimulatie. Dan zou ik dat graag in de gaten willen houden.  :Smile: 

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties.

----------


## IemandInDeWereld

Oeps, ik denk dat ik met mij vragen op de verkeerde plek op het forum zit. Zou iemand dit kunnen verplaatsen?

----------

